# New from Texas



## Vixorthegreat (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello to all fellow mantis lovers, I my name is Victor and I am new on this forum, but not new to the hobby. The reason why I decided to join this forum is, I wanted to look in to getting new and exotic types of mantids, and perhaps meet new people who could enlighten me more about these magnificent creatures. My personal favorite mantis currently is the R. Basalis "Shield Mantis" (I bought one off the forum). Also I would like to buy some more R. Basalis, but I can not seem to find them anywhere, any recommendations? Thank You  

Picture of my mantis:http://s1255.photobucket.com/user/vixorthegreat/media/20170210_142702_zpslsegsoqj.jpg.html


----------



## charzard (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Thanks for sharing a photo of your mantis! Adorable!


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome! he certainly is a cutey pie!


----------



## Serle (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello &amp; Welcome Victor .... S


----------



## Zeppy44 (Feb 10, 2017)

Heyas and welcome.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome! I've got two, they're super adorable.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 22, 2017)

WElcome!  Sure are a lot of states on the forum now, wonder if there are any not here? anyone know?


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Jessie (Feb 28, 2017)

Awe so cute and welcome to the fourm . @Rick thought that was a real bug on my screen at first XD.


----------

